# Is 5kg normal for a male Chihuahua!?



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I bought a KC registered Chihuahua last June, he was the bigger one compared to his brother. I chose him due to his massive ears!

Obviously he is now fully grown, and he weighs just under 5kg. When I am out with him, people comment that he is 'big'. My friend's Chi is half the size of my Pablo, but hers was the runt of the litter.

Is 5kg normal? I read websites that state the breed standards, and it makes me sad/angry to think people would say Pablo is not a perfect example of the breed. I was on one website that had a lady begging for someone not to breed from their 'big' Chihuahua!

Gem


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Some chi's are just 'big'!! They ARE chihuahuas, but just not showable in the ring. The AKC 'standard' is 2-6 pounds. Just love him the way he is!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

5 kg is about 11 pounds. So Yes! That is a very large chihuahua! He does not meet the standard, he should not be bred. NO worries though, many people have larger chi's. They are great pets and some people prefer the larger size as they are more sturdy and less fragile than the tiny ones. Just get him neutered and enjoy him.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Well yes, he is bigger than standard...he still is a small dog but not exactly a pocket pet or anything like that.

No, larger chihuahuas should not be bred from, especially males. ONLY chihuahuas that fit the breed standard should be bred from, and this means dogs under 6 lbs. Some reputable breeders will use females in the 6-7 lb range but only when they know their bloodlines and know she will not produce 'bigger' chihuahuas too. 

There is NO perfect example of the breed...I show and have seen many, many chihuahuas, and to be honest, very few even come close, even champion dogs/bitches. I agree w/ the suggestion to love your do for who he is, cuz he certainly won't shrink


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

I do love him as he is, don't worry.

And thanks for replies x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Pablo is a perfect pet for you & you love him unconditionally & think he is absolutley perfect...that's the way it should be and there is nothing wrong with that.  I do agree with the others though--he is much larger than the breed standard calls for. A lot of Chi's are. They also make perfect pets. But they shouldn't be bred from either. It is DIFFICULT to find a Chihuahua that comes even close to fitting the breed standard let alone being perfect. And I'm talking about more than just size.

Love your boy & know some Chi's are just LARGE. Doesn't make them any less Chi if he is bigger than others.


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

I hate myself, because I thought he would be smaller. And I keep looking at other Chi's and wanting them as they are smaller. My boyfriend won't let me have two dogs. I sound so shallow and hate myself. I really do :-(


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

The Breed Standard for size is 6 lbs and under, so yes, your dog is larger than the Standard. Both mine are under 4 lbs each....I think that's just a bit under 2 kg. So while they fit the Standard for size, they are nothing like show quality chis in the way they look. But that's fine with me, they were rescues and the last thing I was thinking was whether or not they were show quality lol! 

I understand what you're saying about wanting a smaller chi, I really do. There is something very appealing about a tiny dog. One of the reasons I chose the chihuahua breed when I was ready for a companion dog after my kids moved out was because they're small, and I wanted a small dog. But you need to understand that the smaller the dog, the greater the chance of health problems, ESPECIALLY with the countless backyard breeders out there, who care NOTHING for the health of their dogs, they just want to make money. 

Honestly, if you are finding yourself becoming disinterested in your dog because he's bigger than you want, I urge you to really examine that feeling. You already say you hate yourself, though you don't specifically say why. Because you don't like your dog anymore? What?

Here's the thing. Having a meaningful, enjoyable relationship with a pet has to start out with you liking the animal. Having a bond with them. Finding the special emotional connection that tells you Yes! This animal is for me! That feeling is far more important than just liking an animal because it's small, or it's a color that you like, or it has cute ears or whatever. You have to love ALL of the dog, not just the way it looks, or you're going to be an unhappy owner and you're going to have a miserable dog who knows that no matter what he does, he's not going to be able to please you. And that's hell for a dog, whose only job in life is to love and please their owners. 

I can't and wouldn't try to talk you out of wanting a smaller dog. But I HOPE, for your sake, the sake of your current chi, and the sake of any future chi you decide to get, that you'll really examine your motives for wanting another dog before you go ahead and get one.


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

No no, I do love my dog. I feel like I am betraying him almost, though, for thinking about smaller Chihuahua's! And the guilt really upsets me. I am not disinterested in him at all, he's the happiest little pooch in the world, and I love him to pieces. I guess I just need to accept that it is OK to go 'awwwww' at smaller dogs, it doesn't mean I think mine is any less perfect. I mean, he is still a small dog, most cats are bigger than him. I feel like I am some sort of monster and I'm really not, I'm just good at putting myself down and thinking the worst of me.
I wouldn't want to be without Pablo, I know that much. He is so funny and the way he looks at you either makes you laugh or makes your heart melt. I chose him over his brother because of his face and ears, his ears are huge. I should have known he was going to grow into them! His brother was smaller, but Pabs won me over with his face. I have to remember that and stop torturing myself.
xXx


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

we all love the tiny ones and always say aww so don't feel guilty, but i tell you one thing a smaller dog comes with more health problems! i learned that with the 2 i lost, after that i have not gotten smaller ones, the ones i have now are a lil bigger cause im scared of getting a smaller one again. Pablo is so cute btw, small or big after all they are all pour babies.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Rocky is a bigger Chi as well (he has 3,7kg) and I actually love that he is bigger. I would be way to scared if I had a teeny tiny Chihuahua. 
I don't really get why someone advised to get him neutered though just because he is bigger. Rocky is not neutered and I am not planning on getting him neutered (and make him have a surgery) just because he is bigger. But just because a dog is not neutered doesn't mean that the owner will stud him :S.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Rocky said:


> Rocky is a bigger Chi as well (he has 3,7kg) and I actually love that he is bigger. I would be way to scared if I had a teeny tiny Chihuahua.
> I don't really get why someone advised to get him neutered though just because he is bigger. Rocky is not neutered and I am not planning on getting him neutered (and make him have a surgery) just because he is bigger. But just because a dog is not neutered doesn't mean that the owner will stud him :S.


I am the one that suggested he be neutered. Only because most people do not want to deal with the disadvantages of having an intact dog. Roaming, urinating (marking) in the house, humping, excessive licking, moaning after bitches in heat (even if they are miles away). For me, the marking in the house would be an automatic deal breaker. I would not want to deal with that. Many people put up with it or use belly bands. I just don't want the stress of it all. 

The average pet owner just does not want to deal with these things. In addition, accidents happen. Not everyone is able to keep a mindful eye on their dog at all times, and an intact dog can climb over, dig under, or squeeze out of a fence or shoot through an open door in a heartbeat. Those hormones are powerful.

In addition, breeding to the standard should be the goal of every ethical breeder. Animals not used for breeding are much better pets when they are neutered or spayed. The average pet owner just is not set up for the mess and hassles of having an intact animal. 

I'm sure there are a handful of people who can happily co-exist with an intact dog and their habits. I, for one, can't and don't want to. And I think I speak for most when I say that a neutered dog is absolutely the most loving and devoted pet you could have. Having an intact dog is not the same.

That's why I suggested he be neutered. No reason to keep a dog intact if he's not being used for breeding. He will be healthier and happier for it.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

That whole marking and hiking of the legg on the furniture is why i own all girls now, i hate it. My g/fs parents live here and have 2 boys and they pee and hike everywhere and anywhere and they are so use to it they don't even get on to them anymore. I think they should have them fixed just 4 that, but i cant tell em 2 or make em...lol i sure wish they would thow.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I am the one that suggested he be neutered. Only because most people do not want to deal with the disadvantages of having an intact dog. Roaming, urinating (marking) in the house, humping, excessive licking, moaning after bitches in heat (even if they are miles away). For me, the marking in the house would be an automatic deal breaker. I would not want to deal with that. Many people put up with it or use belly bands. I just don't want the stress of it all.


I am totally disagreeing. Sorry. Rocky has never marked inside the house, humped another dog or a person, and doesn't at all moan after bitches in heat and he doesn't even mark a lot outside. I know way more females marking excessively or humping. Also I know many dogs who are still marking inside the house, humping and moaning after females in heat even though they got neutered.
I tink it's just something that can't be generalized. Also, Rocky is a really shy dog. Neutering would mean that he would even get worse. 
For me, I just don't see the point in getting Rocky neutered and have him go through a surgery and pain unless it would be medically necessary.

And I also don't agree that "Neutered dogs are much better pets". Rocky is a great pet, even though he is not neutered.


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

Oops, what have I started!?
I was just getting upset because Pablo is perfect... Yet I allowed his size difference make me think otherwise on some levels. You see on another site someone told me not to breed from him because his puppies would grow to be bigger than average, ruining the breed. I was told not to be another back yard breeder! Pablo is neutered anyway, and I never intended on using him for stud. He's was always going to be just a pet.


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

Me and Pablo!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

A person who likes dogs is "allowed" to think the dogs of other people are cool, fun, neat looking, etc. without feeling like they are cheating on their dog. That really the joy of loving animals you can love your own and love other people's for the neat things about them, guilt free


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish I could post a picture of him here, but I can't! Is it because I am not a paid member?

Thank you for nice messages, I feel much better today 

Gem & Pablo xXx


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

You can post pictures without being a paid member ~ upload them to photobucket and then from photobucket drop them in here.


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

When Pablo met a German Pointer!


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

And here he is close up with his big bubba lips!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

He is super cute, no matter how "big" (or heavy) he is. Love his big ears .


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

One last one so you can see his size... He weighs 4.90kg, which I think is because I have fed him puppy food for too long! He is one year old this month. So he might lose some weight.

He is not big, right?


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

this was taken on saturday just gone:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Aww, he's very cute!! But long? And something about his legs.. I bet dollars to donuts that one of his grandparents wasn't a full chi, which could explain his size. Bijoux is also a bigger chi she is 9.8 lbs, and she isn't over weight. 

At first I was worried about Bijoux being bigger, more for health reasons. I also knew she was going to be bigger because she is a merle. Honestly tho once I stopped worrying about it, life got a lot better. I know you love him, and I also know you think about it. Over time you will forget about it, it takes time. Once I stopped being paranoid that she was going to get hurt from growing -seriously- It became something I don't even worry about anymore.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is super cute! I think he is the perfect size.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He's adorable! I just love his face. I have some that are bigger, too, but they are just right for them. Even with all my dogs, I still ooo and awww over the tinies, they are cute. But it doesn't diminish my love for each and every dog I have.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Your doggie is adorable. I also have a larger sized chihuahua and he has longer legs as well. He came from an excellent breeder and I know him to be purebred. I would not trade him for anything, but I do enjoy looking at and enjoying the smaller sized chihuahuas. Draco will also be an only "child" Hug that healthy boy and enjoy him every day!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww pablo is totally adorable i agree with mooberry he does look long in the body but that dosent matter hes a pet my romeo is 8lb and bigger than my other 3 and i know i shouldent say it but hes my favorite love them all but romey is my heart dog hes so loyal and loving with me btw hes longer in the body too but he also has merle genes and i find the merles are always that bit bigger than standard if you love him thats all that should matter x


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

pablo is adorable i dont think he is big, he is perfect and a cutie pie!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't really get this obsession with teeny tiny 'tea-cup' Chihuahuas. Even a big Chihuahua is still a tiny dog! Since when did smaller automatically equal better? Several people have approached me about using Harley on their bitches, not because he is a good example of the breed (he isn't, he is very much a pet-quality rescue dog) but just because he is small.
Pablo is super cute, and sounds like a darling. That's all that matters.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I can see how Pablo stole your heart...that face is beyond cute ...talk about kissable lips...:love4:

I met a lady in PetSmart one day...she had 2 chis...one tiny and one on the bigger size....brother and sister....the parents weighed male.. 4lbs female 5lbs....so you just never know what genetics will produce sometimes 

Don't let people get you down...I have had people tell me Bella should be put to sleep...or how " homely " Izzy is ...its hurtful but I try and just shrug it off as stupidity....and as for feeling guilty about loving the tiny ones, don't be...I am guilty as sin of wanting so many of the chihuahuas one here..I love the little ones..the big ones...the brown ones ...the black ones ..I could go on and on


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

nabi said:


> I can see how Pablo stole your heart...that face is beyond cute ...talk about kissable lips...:love4:
> Don't let people get you down...I have had people tell me Bella should be put to sleep...or how " homely " Izzy is ...its hurtful but I try and just shrug it off as stupidity....and as for feeling guilty about loving the tiny ones, don't be..


You have GOT to be kidding me! Put her down for not fitting the standard?! That is that dumbest thing I have ever heard! By that logic Bijoux should be pts for being a merle because while her mother was pregnant merles were no longer able to be registered. Not every chi born; even from the best breeder in the world is going to be standard, that's why they have pet quality dogs that they sell. The idea of someone saying that to you is just infuriating!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Pablo is a cutie pie! What an adorable face  I agree with mooberry that he may have a little bit of something else in him with those short legs and long body (Dachshund maybe?)

As everyone has said it's so hard to know what you're going to end up with when you buy a puppy - even if they are registered and you have seen the parents. 

I bought the biggest puppy in the litter because she was to be a companion for an older pup and I didn't want her to get hurt when she got bowled over by him (inevitable). My first pup was was only 500g when I got him at 9 weeks and my 2nd was 800g when I picked her up at 8 weeks. Well 3 months later and she is smaller than he was at the same age - I would have bet you $100 that she would have cought up to him by now, she is now tracking to be about 1.8kg and my once tiny puppy is 2kg. Basically you never know. You have a healthy, loving, wonderful pet so enjoy him for who he is.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Aww! I think Pablo is a dolly. And, in the pics, he looks quite tiny to me. Not "teacup" tiny but def no monster! That dog in the first pic was the monster! LOL
Like a pp said, really, if you think about it, 11 lbs is still pretty small.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

mooberry said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me! Put her down for not fitting the standard?! That is that dumbest thing I have ever heard! By that logic Bijoux should be pts for being a merle because while her mother was pregnant merles were no longer able to be registered. Not every chi born; even from the best breeder in the world is going to be standard, that's why they have pet quality dogs that they sell. The idea of someone saying that to you is just infuriating!



Sorry, I wasn't very clear about Bella...the suggestion to have her put down was in reference to her being ill and requiring lots of medical care, daily meds and feeds etc...


----------



## KathyM (Feb 17, 2012)

My puppy is only half chihuahua. He is larger, maybe the largest. The smaller ones do intimidate me. I do wonder if he is more dominate or just a glutton . He was bigger when I saw him being born.


----------



## arwensmommy (Jun 2, 2011)

lol i have both a incredibly small chihuahua, just over 2 lbs, and a five month old that is already around 5 lbs, if not over it yet. I love that arwen is a tiny baby, i really do, i love how small she is. But on the same hand, i can really truly play with bella, whose my little bulldozer- and when she gets super excited and like... runs into a wall, i don't panic and have to immediately examine her head, as arwen still has a soft spot. Also arwen had extra teeth that had to be pulled because she was so little. I love them both so much, but i will say that bella's a much easier puppy; arwens vaccines almost killed her because she was so little. I d k, i guess in the end what i'm saying is that i love them both, for having what the other lacks lol, if that makes any sense. They are both my little clowns


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Pablo is gorgeous! I've got a big boy too and he is such a softy!  He's a rescue boy with a very long body and long gangly legs and he is so handsome! I think he may be part daschound I also have a little chunk, so I have the best of both worlds!  The bog boy is older and the soppiest baby you've ever met - just wants to sit on laps and be cuddled. Whilst my little one is more independent, only cuddles on his terms and thinks he's a BIG dog. Pablo is an absolute cutey!


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

I think your Pablo is absolutely adorable!!!! I don't think he is "big" at all! He looks the perfect size for a healthy family pet. And such a cute chi face! Love him!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I posted to you on the first page and by the time I typed out the "book" I'm famous for I was timed out and it didn't post.  First of all, I could not love my Lulu any more--she is my angel dog and my boys accuse me all the time of loving her more than them (lol), but I look at all the other chis on this site and think what darlings they are--and there are some of the most adorable dogs I have ever seen on this forum. Yes, smalller, more beautiful-but I just enjoy looking, and then I love on my baby. You are not being disloyal to Pablo at all. Secondly, I LOVE Pablo!! What a cutie pie. He has such personality that you can just really see in the pics. You can tell he a loyal fellow and everything about him is adorable.


----------



## Chi80 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just want you to know that I gave my head a wobble. Yes, I look at other Chi's and think, awwww, imagine if Pablo was that size. But Pablo is Pablo, and I picked him over his smaller brother because of his adorable face. I wouldn't be without him, I just got myself worked up for imagining he was smaller. I would love another Chi, just so Pablo had a companion, but to be honest Pablo is enough of a handful! He is one mental Chihuahua and he makes me laugh. Thanks for the replies, they helped me get a grip and realise I had nothing to feel bad for or nothing to fix xXx


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I am the one that suggested he be neutered. Only because most people do not want to deal with the disadvantages of having an intact dog. Roaming, urinating (marking) in the house, humping, excessive licking, moaning after bitches in heat (even if they are miles away). For me, the marking in the house would be an automatic deal breaker. I would not want to deal with that. Many people put up with it or use belly bands. I just don't want the stress of it all.
> 
> The average pet owner just does not want to deal with these things. In addition, accidents happen. Not everyone is able to keep a mindful eye on their dog at all times, and an intact dog can climb over, dig under, or squeeze out of a fence or shoot through an open door in a heartbeat. Those hormones are powerful.
> 
> ...


I have two dogs - a tiny female and a bigger male that weighs 9 or 10 lbs. Neither come anywhere near standard but I don't care as I never intended to breed. The advice not to breed a larger male is sound not only to preserve the characteristics of the breed but also for the safety of the female.

Both my dogs are neutered. I'm sure I've said this before but everything at my house is neutered but my husband and he will jokingly tell you he is afraid he is next. Whether or not to neuter is of course a personal choice and I am sure you can be a responsible pet owner if your pet isn't neutered but I personally think it would be more difficult. I think generally owner and pet are happier when the pet is neutered.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Pablo Prowse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just want you to know that I gave my head a wobble. Yes, I look at other Chi's and think, awwww, imagine if Pablo was that size. But Pablo is Pablo, and I picked him over his smaller brother because of his adorable face. I wouldn't be without him, I just got myself worked up for imagining he was smaller. I would love another Chi, just so Pablo had a companion, but to be honest Pablo is enough of a handful! He is one mental Chihuahua and he makes me laugh. Thanks for the replies, they helped me get a grip and realise I had nothing to feel bad for or nothing to fix xXx


I know how you feel! I really wanted a third chi but my husband did not. I actually found the particular one I wanted so I was really kind of peeved with him. Now that the chi fever has cooled off, I am okay with it. The two I have are pretty demanding of my time and affection and I console myself by thinking they are happier that I didn't get another.


----------

